# dans/parmi



## Anaiss

Bonjour à tous,
voilà les prépositions qui sont "la mia spina nel fianco" ..

_"Cercava una piccola stanza in affitto tra gli annunci dei giornali"_

il mio tentativo:
_"Elle cherchait une petite chambre à louer *parmi* (ou *dans? *) les annonces des journaux"_.

Merci en avance.


----------



## matoupaschat

On dira plutôt "dans", mais on comprendra "parmi"


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:
			
		

> On dira plutôt "dans", mais on comprendra "parmi"


Hum...merci  
Mais est-ce qu'il y a une difference remarquable entre l'usage de l'un et de l'autre?

ex. *parmi* est utilisé en se reférant exclusivement à un groupe de personnes?
_(parmi la foule, parmi les membres de l'assemblée, ecc.) _


----------



## itka

Non, ce n'est pas réservé aux personnes, mais ça traduit plutôt l'idée de faire un tri, un choix "au milieu de"... En italien, je dirais : in mezzo a, tra.
_J'ai choisi une robe parmi toutes celles du magasin._ 

Ici, il vaut mieux dire "dans" parce qu'il n'y a pas de "choix" à faire parmi les annonces : on retient celle qui propose ce qu'on cherche et non l'annonce la plus belle, la mieux rédigée, etc...


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accord avec itka .
Anaiss, se ti piace leggere, guarda qui : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/parmi


----------



## Anaiss

itka said:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas réservé aux personnes, mais ça traduit plutôt l'idée  de faire un tri, un choix "au milieu de"... En italien, je dirais : in  mezzo a, tra.
> _J'ai choisi une robe parmi toutes celles du magasin._
> 
> Ici, il vaut mieux dire "dans" parce qu'il n'y a pas de "choix" à faire  parmi les annonces : on retient celle qui propose ce qu'on cherche et  non l'annonce la plus belle, la mieux rédigée, etc...



Strano, perché in effetti era proprio questa l'idea che volevo rendere anche in italiano, la _confusione_ dei piccoli annunci sui giornali!  _in mezzo agli annunci..
_Come un bancone pieno di vestiti in saldo, tra i quali scegliere l'occasione.
Comunque mi fido di voi parlanti, quindi DANS. Grazie 



			
				matoupaschat said:
			
		

> D'accord avec itka .
> Anaiss, se ti piace leggere, guarda qui : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/parmi



Grazie mille matoupaschat!! I tuoi link sono sempre puntuali e formidabili!
Sito aggiunto ai preferiti..
Un caro saluto


----------

